#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Χρήση του ξύλου στη σύγχρονη κατασκευή και στη βιοκλιματική αρχιτεκτονική, Θεσσαλονίκη, 26.11.2010

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* Παρασκευή, 26.11.2010
*Πού :* Θεσσαλονίκη, συνεδριακό κέντρο "Ιωάννης Βελλίδης".
*Θέμα :* «Χρήση του ξύλου στη σύγχρονη κατασκευή και στη βιοκλιματική αρχιτεκτονική»

*Διοργανωτής:* Περιοδικό "*ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ*" & *pro:Holz* με τη συνεργασία των ΕΜΠ, ΑΠΘ, Πολυτεχνείου Graz Αυστρίας, ΙΤΕΔΑ.

 Σε συνέχεια της περσινής επιτυχημένης οργάνωσης του BUILDING WITH WOOD  SEMINAR που είχε πραγματοποιηθεί στο HILTON το Νοέμβριο του 2009, με τη  δυναμική παρουσία 700 αρχιτεκτόνων και πολιτικών μηχανικών, το ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ  με την υποστήριξη των Πολυτεχνείων, του ΣΠΜΕ, του ΣΑΔΑΣ-ΠΕΑ και του  αυστριακού οργανισμού προώθησης του ξύλου pro:Holz διοργανώνει το  BUILDING WITH WOOD SEMINAR 2010.

*Κόστος Συμμετοχής :* ΔΩΡΕΑΝ - Θα δοθεί πιστοποιητικό.

*Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής :* www.epipleon.gr/seminar/form.php

*Πηγή:* Ενημερωτικό email

----------

